# CrownCoke & DP Cuban Classic



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Called in sick today to work and thought what better way to enjoy it was some Crown & Coke and a Don Pepin Cuban Classic (my 1st). Mighty tasty. I wish everyday could be like this!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

One of my all time favorite smokes. Nice pic!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

No work + DPG + Crown +Coke = Very nice combo.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

man thats a good idea
i'll have to try that sometime


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

very nice! Sounds like quite the enjoyable day there.


----------



## wingo (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice! I can't wait to try these.


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Great pair!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice smoke, but it almost brings tears to my eyes to see someone add Coke to Crown. That just isn't right!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Man I wish I could get away with that. Nice!!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

You can keep the booze but those DPG's are awesome.
Looks like you were getting down.


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

Scoop said:


> Nice smoke, but it almost brings tears to my eyes to see someone add Coke to Crown. That just isn't right!


That was my first thought too Mike.

I will, however, thank that fine gentleman for supporting the economy of the town I live in!!! Yes, folks, every bottle of Crown Royal that goes into those purple bags is bottled and packaged right here in Amherstburg, just a few minutes from where I live.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Is it alot cheaper if you buy it locally? I would love to try the new Crown Royal Cask 16 but at $100 a bottle here I can pass. Then there is the XR at $250 a bottle. Those I would drink straight up!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

One of my favorite smokes but like a few have said, keep the crown!!  I'll pair that bad boy with a Bulleit bourbon!!!!! Now that is a combo for the ages!!


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Is it alot cheaper if you buy it locally? ....snip


There's 2 amswers to that, and the legal one is no!!!

Actually, the stuff that's bottled locally is all sent to the States. What we can buy here in stores is bottled in Montreal (I think). In Canada, the bottles are not in the purple bags.


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

The DPG Cuban Classic looks really tasty...I am going to have to try one.

I really enjoy Canadian Rye Whiskey. Crown Royal is very nice. Other Canadian Rye Whiskeys that are really worth trying are Gibsons and 40 Creek Barrel Select. Both are very smooth and reasonably priced. Actually in a recent taste test, in Belgium ....I believe, 40 Creek scored an 85 while Crown royal scored a 77 or 75 or something like that. In any event these are all very nice straight up or on the rocks with a nice cigar.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

A great combo!!!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Crown+coke+anything will work for me!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Perfection indeed!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Heck I always use crown for mixin, now my single malt scotches never even hear the pop of a soda can. Nice combo, I think when I have my first DPCC I will also have it with a C&C.


----------



## JoshIB (Dec 22, 2007)

I loves me a crown and coke and a nice long smoke......sounds like the making of a nice HERF!!


----------

